# Good Italian Saisage Fattie Recipes?



## loki993 (May 4, 2010)

I was trying to find something like this. Someone told me about something like this a few months ago and it seems like fatties were what he was talking about. He explained using Italian Sausage and wrapping something in it> I cant recall what was put in it, but it sounded good. 

So the question is does anyone have a good Italian sausage fattie recipe or is experimentation the best with this? Any standard guideline to follow?

Also doubt itll make a difference but Ill be doing this on my grill as I don't have a smoker.


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

What I did was look at the fattie posts here & thought of what would make me happy & what I thought would be tasty.  Of course the guidelines to follow would be to make sure it is thoroughly cooked.  You can do one with or without a bacon weave but some would not consider that a true fattie.  Stuffing it is personal preference to your tastes & the tastes of those you are serving it to.  As far as the grilling thing goes, I have no comments on that.  I have always smoked my fatties & if you need help with that, I guess you could always use indirect heat & use a little wood to smoke it up.  Your mind is the only thing that can hold you back.  Create & experiment to your hearts content.  To use indirect heat, place your coals, wood, fuel on one side of the grill & the fattie on the other side & just monitor your temp on your fattie until done.  Add some smoking wood to the fuel unless smoking wood is your fuel & you will get that smoked goodness.  Don't add the wood directly to the fuel sorce, again, unless the wood is the fuel source, as you don't want thick, white billowy smoke pouring out of your grill.  You want a nice, thin, blue smoke.  Good luck.


----------



## erain (May 4, 2010)

not an answer to your italian sausage recipie... however there is a great book by rytek kutas, called great sausage making and meat curing... awesome book with a ton of sausage recipies.

but the other part of your question reg expierimentation, ck this threade out. maybe give you some ideas...
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=69108


----------



## loki993 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah the plan is to turn the grill down as low as it will go and smoke it on the grill. Basically put a pan of soaked chips on the hot side, a water pan on the top grate and the Fattie and some sausage probably on the cold side. I fogire it should do the job well enough for what I need it to do. Havent forured out a drip pan. I guess I could put the sausage and fattie on the top grate with a drip pan under it, but there isn't much room there. 

Thanks Ill definitely take a look at that.


----------



## loki993 (May 4, 2010)

Ok well reading just a little bit of that thread, look like its pretty much anything goes. so what will I put in mine. For starters I'm thinking red onions, tomato, peppers, Jalapeno and pepper or habanero jack cheese.  Yup sounds good to me.


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have a plan.  Don't forget the qview.  The link in my sig will help with that.  Just follow the directions verbatim.  Good luck.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Now that you have the answer for the fattie. Maybe you were looking at some moink balls or squeef balls or something like thats. Some folks here make moink with beef and then wrap it with bacon. Then some make the squeef with hot Italian sausage and cheese inside with bacon wrapped around it. So maybe one of theses will help you with your dilemma


----------



## ak1 (May 5, 2010)

What's squeef?


----------



## erain (May 5, 2010)

squeel(pigs squeal)/beef, combo of pork and beef named squeef. i know the originator of the term. she turned it in as an entry to something steve raichlen had going and actually was runner up. won a bunch of stuff and a really nice grill too.


----------

